# Di Final Poll........



## Pisis (Mar 28, 2006)

So, here - finally - it is!

If I forgot something, please tell mer, I am drunk as a Drunken Danish Sailor.... 

Pišíš


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

RA obviously  Need to have some beauty in it 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

you know there is some minor mistakes that would indicate a drunken post... se if you can spot them now you're marginally more sober 

and the RAF, naturally  and what's the point in putting the Pols and Czehs in, they were flying British aircraft anyway


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

nice to see the RAF storming into the lead 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

I can provide great RA pics...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

such things don't exist.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

I still think though that having an a/c from each of the major 6 nations is a good idea, in a similar format to my siggy perhaps, only more professional looking...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

i think it'd look better if they were all in a line blended together........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

Nah then the pics would be too small and the title too narrow...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

stick the title over the top..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

Great idea, cos then the planes will be covered up! 

Im gonna make one later as well I think...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)

I think it would be awesome with a Bf-109, Spitfire, P-51 or B-17 and an Il-2 all in the same siggy.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah that would be cool.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe stylised roundels would be an idea you could cover more of the combatants


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd prefer the Luftwaffe, although the RA will be OK if u produced the right planes


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 29, 2006)

If I had my way it would be a RAAF aircraft...... but I don't so I can't see it happening!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2006)

No way man! R*C*AF all the way!


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

OK, I think it isn't that hard to provide all countries, and you just pickup that one you like. But I'm not sure if this is available as a technical issue... Thus a question for Horse.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is my first attempt... Nothing special but you might get the picture how I think the logo should look like.
Of course I'll provide the fonts for the Menu etc...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 29, 2006)

it's nice to see that there are twice as many votes for the luft than the USAAF
nice pic btw Pisis


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> it's nice to see that there are twice as many votes for the luft than the USAAF
> nice pic btw Pisis



Here ya go...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 29, 2006)

great pic...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice Pisis, really like it...I did a quick one lastnight of the sort of style I had in mind, it isnt amazing cos im useless with Photoshop...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2006)

Even though the markings aren't accurate for the war years, I like the Canadian Mustang. 

Good effort, CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 29, 2006)

I know, it was the best picture of a Mustang in flight I could without searching for hours


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice but why is the whole picture so greyish?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 29, 2006)

hey umm... I'm working on an animated image with aircraft profiles but i just found out that the profiles are copyrighted... 
but is it OK if i post it jut to show what kind i had in mind?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2006)

If you do, you'd be wise to credit the copyright owner.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 30, 2006)

here

all profiles made by Claes Sundin

I was planning to make it an animated GIF
but i cant find that many Allied colour pofiles i may use

the white part of the image is transparent...

the second one is what itll probably look like on the site


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2006)

French Spitfires, eh? There's just something fundamentally wrong with that. 
Sure, they used a few toward the very end, but still.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 30, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Nice but why is the whole picture so greyish?



My attempt to fade it - like I said im very bad with photoshop 

Nice looma, like the idea, but the flipped profiles are very obvious...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 30, 2006)

Looma, I can give you many profiles. BTW, check oput our Warbird Pic Album, just I uploaded there about 100 color profiles...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 30, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> My attempt to fade it - like I said im very bad with photoshop
> 
> Nice looma, like the idea, but the flipped profiles are very obvious...



lol forgot about that


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 30, 2006)

heres the animated GIF, i used the album pics

btw... the background color got distorted cause of the GIF formatting


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 30, 2006)

oh, i managed to work it out, but the quality still went down cause of the animation and the GIF format...

here

I'll be adding more frames

8 pics in total, just srambled them


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 31, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2006)

Me too 8)


----------



## Pisis (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah, that's good. I also made something like this years ago for my EAW page... 

Just try to not cover the different objects (eg. the fonts with the profiles)...

And another thing. It's ww2aircraft.net, not wwIIaircraft.net. 

What p-Shop yre you using, by the way?

Here is another try for the title, still using the same template and same process of creating... BTW, thanks to Wurger for his Fw190 Siggy!


----------



## Pisis (Mar 31, 2006)

"Hurricane Logo" and I'm working on more... 

Here is a great source for Roundels: http://cocardes.monde.online.fr/v2html/en/alphabet.html


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 31, 2006)

oh my god i am so F*cking stupid

I'll have pity on the dial-uppers and reduce the frames
tnx for pointing out Pisis

I use Photoshop 7.0 lol, and i like those pics too

working on it, result will come in a few minutes.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2006)

bit of an axis bias don't you think?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 31, 2006)

No way its even, two axis on the left, 2 allied on the right...

Really like that Looma...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 31, 2006)

yeah, from all 6 major countries too

lanc, what makes you think that?


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 31, 2006)

you got 5 powers and france


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 31, 2006)

I do? let me recount.... make that 6 powers and what is that French Cauldron doing there?

you missed that Zero back there


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm adding more Japs and removing that stupid French Caudron


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 1, 2006)

Looks good mate, but could you swap one of the Hurricanes for a Boomerang?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2006)

I like it looma.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 1, 2006)

So do I. Well done.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes, nice.
I like the fact that all of the depicted RAF planes are actually Czechoslovak!


----------



## Henk (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice looma, but I think you should make the aircraft and the name melt together to make something that will stand out and do not look like all the others. I must say the one looma did looks dull and does not stand out, I am just being honest here and you did do a nice job looma. 

It must be something like a collage with all the pictures of the aircraft making one large picture with the name over the pictures of the pictures that makes up the background.

Just being honest.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Apr 1, 2006)

This is probably not what you think but it arose under my hands (mouse) a few minutes ago...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 1, 2006)

No 3 axes there. This makes me angry.  All 4 planes being American as well is too one sided.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah I know but I don't have more planes in this style.

I'm aslo working on the airforces crests line-up, I'd like to depict all fighting nations (thiose who had an airforce - Czech, Polish, Belgian, Dutch, etc...)

But I need some good pictures of aircraft (better if color) on blank background... 

Thanks for any source providing!


----------



## Henk (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes, but yes where is the axis planes .

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Apr 1, 2006)

see my prev. post


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 1, 2006)

Henk said:


> Nice looma, but I think you should make the aircraft and the name melt together to make something that will stand out and do not look like all the others. I must say the one looma did looks dull and does not stand out, I am just being honest here and you did do a nice job looma.
> 
> It must be something like a collage with all the pictures of the aircraft making one large picture with the name over the pictures of the pictures that makes up the background.
> 
> ...



something like CCs? if thats the case then i will have to edit and re-animate 13 pics... anyways atleasat ur honest

BTW... the guy who wanted the Boomerang should provide a color profile like that of it then ill add it 4 u
and Henk, the animation can take a while to load on Dial-up so im just asking if u can see the picture changing


----------



## Pisis (Apr 2, 2006)

Here I made that lineup showing (I hope) all active Airforces in WW2.

From left: 
---------
_Greece
France
UK
Belgium
China
USA
Yugoslavia
Czechoslovakia
Poland
Netherlands
Russia
Germany
Finland
Slovakia
Romania
Italy
Japan
Hungary
Bulgaria_
---------

Feel free to use!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow those are all really good guys. I personally think though that maybe a logo with a P-51D in US Markings, a Spitfire in RAF markings, Bf-109 in Luftwaffe markings, and a Il-2 in Russian Markings and a Zero in Japanese markings would be awsesome on the logo. That sort of represents the 5 major powers.

If only 2 aircraft can go on it I would put a RAF Spitfire and Luftwaffe Bf-109 or a USAAF B-17 and a Luftwaffe Fw-190 or Me-262.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 2, 2006)

Well I think it is not necessary, we can have as much logos/boardstyles as we create.... The only thing I need to know is if this is possible (ahem... Horse...  ) to avoid not making worthless and useless stuff....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 2, 2006)

The "UK" of course included the air forces of the Commonwealth as well.


----------



## Henk (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes that one Pisis with the battle in the background. I think it needs the flags or some kind of thing from other countries as well.

Yes, looma I can see the animation and it is good but the planes on the side looks quite dull. I know it is hard work and you did do something really good, but please you guys does not have to make something just for me, but something everyone would agree on or most of the members. You all did do a great job, just giving my opinion 

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 3, 2006)

well i hope im not doing anything useless... anyways if possible, which banner/s would you guys prefer?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 3, 2006)

I like yours, looma. Pisis's first one down there is good too, but it'd be better if it had more than just US planes on it of course.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 3, 2006)

Well me too!


----------



## Henk (Apr 3, 2006)

Well then I like the one Pisis did that has the Spit being chased by the Bf-109's, but I would put in all the large countries airforces logos or signs. I like that one the most.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 3, 2006)

yeah that one pisis made was nice, although it could use some color


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 4, 2006)

As long as it has the RA in it somewhere im happy.  I like loomas best.


----------



## Henk (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, looma I agree with you there.

Henk


----------

